# Gilde für Phiolen Vashj und Kael ( Nozdormu) ?



## Humannight (16. Juni 2008)

Hi und zwar hab ich folgende Frage, gibt es auf dem Server Nozdormu noch Gilden oder eine Gilde bei denen die Phiole von Vash und Kael käuflich zu erwerben sind?

MfG

Humannight


----------



## Melih (16. Juni 2008)

für was brauchste die? man kann auch hyal ohne pre rein und die quest braucht man nur noch für die ringe und wenn man den nötigen ruf hat ,hat man eigendlich schon gutes equip für die phiole


----------



## Humannight (16. Juni 2008)

Naja genau wegen den Ringen, wir haben Hyjal clear und BT vor Siedeblut jedoch möchte ich unbedingt noch den Casterring


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (16. Juni 2008)

Humannight schrieb:


> Naja genau wegen den Ringen, wir haben Hyjal clear und BT vor Siedeblut jedoch möchte ich unbedingt noch den Casterring



dann geht doch mit der gilde...bist ja dann bestimmt net der einzige dem der ring noch fehlt.....es gibt ja schon keine hyjal -/ bt - pre mehr...was wollt ihr noch alles geschenkt?....selber machen ftw^^


----------



## FallenAngel198 (17. Juni 2008)

Surfer schrieb:


> dann geht doch mit der gilde...bist ja dann bestimmt net der einzige dem der ring noch fehlt.....es gibt ja schon keine hyjal -/ bt - pre mehr...was wollt ihr noch alles geschenkt?....selber machen ftw^^



Wir sind letztens erstmal Keal gewesen *G* wohlgemerkt Mh und Bt Clear und trotzdem 4-5 Wipes gehabt, aber geht waren ja länger nicht da, zeitaufwand war circa 1-1,5h mit dem Trash und alles drum und dran, aber hat sich gelohnt für 10 mann den Ring geholt. Mit ner t6 Gruppe ist vashj und Keal kein Problem, aber im Firsttry nicht immer machbar ;(

Mfg Apho


----------

